# Critique colt that caught my eye - Possible buy



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

I am always surfing the sale ads. Not on a serious hunt, just looking for a project, rehab, something to work with or raise. But I am in no hurry.

However, this ad caught my eye. There is nothing special about it other than the single, not so awesome, photo of this cutie just speaks to me. I contacted the seller already and this colt is cheap but is due for shots and I would have to geld him. Does he seem worth the doe? 

Thanks!

Percheron Paint Cross


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's just personal to you. To me, I would not give him a second glance. Not because something is wrong witih him , but he just doesn't stand out to ME, and the ad doesn't say much. But YOU feel something, so go see him. He is kind of cute.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think he's cute  may be worth the money if you're looking for a horse to work with and raise. All the drafts ive been around are so laid back and are gentle giants!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I personally say, if you are up for it and have all the right equipment, adopt a Mustang. They are a lot of work, but so rewarding in the end. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Something about him looks very handsome. Why not go meet him and see?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Lovely combination. The Perch crosses I have seen have all been awesome. I would definitely go see!


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

He's not gelded at 14 months. Is that a little old to be gelding? I mean, am I looking at a large vet expense because they waited? I'm not 100% sure what the right age is for that, but for some reason I thought you gelded earlier. 

Seller also said he would need to be updated on shots. Would I be walking in to something that might have possibly never even seen a vet? What kind of questions should I ask the seller?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

14 months is OK for gelding, personally I like to do mine earlier, but last week I had my 4 month old gelded, and two yearlings, I've been waiting for the one guy to drop, and he has only just done so. If both testicles are down it shouldn't cost you anything extra.

I think he is worth a look for sure, could be a nice project


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

14 months is not a lot time to wait and the cost is really no different if they are 6 months or 24 months. As for looks, personally, he does nothing special for me - but I'm not the one who is considering him. If you like him then you should certainly go see him. As for temperament, a 5 is not a very good start but then he is young and a stud.

As for cost and questions, I would want to know about vet visits, hoof trimming, worming, etc. I would also need to consider that this $500 purchase price needs to figure another $150 for gelding, and at least another $100 for misc expenses - not including a PPE.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought about that 5 for Temperament thing as well. But a friend once told me that people list a 5 because "anything can happen." A tractor backfiring could spook a #2 horse and sellers don't want to get caught having to explain something. I don't know if thats true though. 

But your answer, iridehorses, is exactly what I was curious about. 500 bucks is a great price. But when the seller said he wasn't gelded and would need to be updated for shots, i thought, "hey wait a second." 500 bucks seems like a good price for a no-name, not broke 14 month old, that wouldn't fetch anything as stud. But when she said he needed shots I thought to myself, has he seen a vet, well, ever?? 

But like, FranknBeans said, he is such a lovely cross. He looks to have a sturdy build and I found that face, though blurry, intriguing. No ad as spoke to me in that way before. But, I don't want to buy a medical nightmare either. 

I might contact the seller and ask for more pictures. Ad says he would make a good dressage horse, and if his conformation says the same thing, I will look into him further.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, the ad has been deleted so I can't view it, but if you like him and consider him worth the price, then go for it. 14 months isn't late to be gelding unless he is already showing studdy behavior. My older draft cross was gelded at 12 months and my younger one is just over 12 months right now and hasn't been gelded yet. I'll probably wait on him until this fall when the flies aren't so bad. I've ridden lot's of horses that were gelded older (3-5+) and there hasn't been any issues whatsoever.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, it has been deleted. I just talked to the seller last night. What a turn over!!! Oh well. Hope someone nice got him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He may not have sold, they may have deleted his ad for other reasons. It wouldn't hurt to check.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i do want to add in that the cost of gelding depending where you are at and what vet you use does make it varried with the age, our vet says anything under a year is 100$ to geld, anything from 12 months to 23 months is 150$ and over 2 years old is 200$ so for me sparta costed around 180$ to get him gelded because of the barn fee, and because he was 13 months old.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

*Photos from the seller*

So the ad was deleted but the seller did get back with me. I asked for some confo photos and she sent me some photos she had currently and from when he was a foal. And said she could send some better conformation photos soon. 

What do you guys think based on what she sent me? She said he has stocky like a draft but has the feet and head of a regular horse. He is black, but has bleached out in the pasture. He is a Perch/Tabiano cross. 

Hes 500 dollars. Not gelded, and I would want to get him gelded, he hasnt gotten any shots or anything so he would need boosters.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

It's totally up to you. Go look at him!! You'll know when you see him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is odd...I can view the ad still. Let us know what you decide on this guy, I like him too but I would def. check him out in person. Just because he has never seen a vet doesn't mean he has problems, besides you should always get a vet check anyways. Remember the purchase price is always the cheapest part of horseownership and he is meat prices in my area. For that same colt, it would be over $1000 and if he was as calm as they claim in the ad, he would sell fairly quickly.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

waresbear said:


> This is odd...I can view the ad still. Let us know what you decide on this guy, I like him too but I would def. check him out in person. Just because he has never seen a vet doesn't mean he has problems, besides you should always get a vet check anyways. Remember the purchase price is always the cheapest part of horseownership and he is meat prices in my area. For that same colt, it would be over $1000 and if he was as calm as they claim in the ad, he would sell fairly quickly.


Exactly, I realize the price is cheap so I guess thats why I am skeptical. Why are they selling this baby of their mare and not any of their others. The ad says he'd make a good dressage horse because of his build, but I won't know what until I see him and work with him some.

I currently own an OTTB that I adopted cheap and pretty much trained myself. So this will be the first horse I have ever started on my own. I feel totally up to the challenge. But an really nervous about selecting the right one. Thats why I am always just scanning the sale ads and never really hunting. So when I crossed this guy and just felt that "pull," I didn;t want to ignore it. But I want to tread lightly. I am going to request some actual confo pics and seek some opinions to see if he would even make it in the ring. 

Thanks for the advice! Stand by!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's hard to see much about his conformation from those photos but from what I can see of his legs, they look nice and clean and straight, so that's a good thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hard to tell from the pics, but he's built a lot like my Aires, who is also a paint/percheron cross (although Aires got the beautiful paint markings), at least through the body. Aires ended up with the big perchie head and almost dinner plate hooves, though.  Everyone who has seen Aires in person (the vet, the farrier, other boarders, etc) has said that he is a well-put-together horse who is about as level-headed as they come. He wasn't gelded until he was a 2yo (two weeks ago, actually) because the BO where I board, who sold him to me, didn't see a need to have it done yet since he wasn't acting studdy at all...at least not until I purchased him and started working with him.  Not sure how much the geld cost since it was included with my purchase of Aires and the vet did it for free because he had donated a free geld to the BO when he adopted the four PMU foals (of which Aires is one) in the first place.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I emailed the seller again to ask for better pics from the side and also one of his face. You can't really see his face in those photos and I am a sucker for a kind eye 

I asked to set up a time to see him but no reply yet. Maybe they were away for the long weekend.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I really like him, and that is a good price on a draft/draft cross. Around here they usually start around 2k and go on up, regardless of age or training.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My gelding is a perch/paint and not sure what else mix I got as a PMU colt and he has turned out to be a huge but wonderful horse. He's 7 and around 18 hands, was so easy to bring along, able to train him by myself, best $900 I ever spent, 6 yrs. ago! I had him gelded at 11 mos. when I bought him. This little guy looks very percheron in comparison to my horse and although the pictures aren't the best for judging conformation, nothing really stands out, not awkward or anything like that. Hope you go see him


----------

